

Rethinking Nero - drjohnson
http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2014/09/emperor-nero/draper-text

======
niuzeta
_In my opinion_ ,

Nero was dubbed tyrant because the _media_ at the time - that is, senators who
could write _and_ publish disliked him. The dislike is understandable for his
execution of Seneca; one of them. Tacitus hated him to guts and later
Christian history dubbed him as the worst tyrant. The infamous Damnatio
Memoriae(the worst possible punishment to a public figure at the time; erasing
all evidence of the person's accomplishments) was held against him as well.

But if you think about it, He never _really_ messed up as a role of Princeps.
In short, Augustus' princeps were given two responsibilities: national
security(as an Emperotor) and food supply(As a 'Caesar Augustus' and
'Princeps'). Food supply was pretty much guaranteed in his tenure, apart for
one turbulent season.

For national security, many give Corbulo the credit to resolve the conflict
with Patria(i.e., letting Patrian prince take throne of Armellian, but have
Roman authority give ceremony). While it was a drastic change in Roman
politics, Nero was the one to give the final say. He was unstable, but he
wasn't stupid.

All northern defence lines were peaceful(i.e., didn't have a major breach) and
conquest for Caledonia(Britain) was ongoing. When Judea revolt came about, he
sent possibly the best card against that(Vespianus, who later wins the civil
war after Nero's demise).

His demise was a complex one; he lost respect from populus due to his murder
of Octavia and his mother(authority), and support from senators(justification
to power), and finally, from the armies(military power) all at the same time.

Compared to mediaval then later post-Renaissance divine rights, Roman
emperors' powers were far more justified, and consequently, liable to be
checked.

~~~
spindritf
He was so reviled by early Christians that the number of the beast (666) is
probably derived from his name
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkZqFtYtqaI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkZqFtYtqaI)

------
bubblicious
Tough to talk about "truth" or "lies" when talking about history...

"What is history, but a fable agreed upon?" \- Napolean

